# Should I be paying for circuit city calibration?



## cardoza1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm new to using HDTV technology and was told I had to have the TV callibrated and installed by Circuit City. Its a Samsung 40" LCD 1080p. They said the installation was going to take an hour and a half and the total price for installation, callibration and delivery is $250. (and I don't want it mounted and do not have a surround sound system) While I don't know anything about this process, my friend told me he could walk me through the right HDMI or component video connections over the phone. Is there more to the installation that would require this amount of time and money? I really appreciate any feedback you could give me. Thanks.


----------



## RCinFLA (Oct 4, 2006)

Depends on you. Make sure you have HD source, either OTA antenna or HD Sat receiver. 

There is no 'calibration' on Samsung LCD. There are user preferences adjustments and some setups for input source.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

RCinFLA said:


> Depends on you. Make sure you have HD source, either OTA antenna or HD Sat receiver.
> 
> There is no 'calibration' on Samsung LCD. There are user preferences adjustments and some setups for input source.


$150?? For attaching an HDMI cable from TV to receiver? Are you kidding me? I'll take the 5 minutes to do it for, uh, a C note....I mean, seriously, can anyone think of a reason why attaching a couple of cables would cost that amount of money?

I can't speak to the calibration, but it still seems a bit fishy to me.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ah, a margin booster for CC. I doubt very much that the "technicians" that they use have been through much "calibration" training if any at all. When I was in the pro audio business we used to (attempt to) sell a calibration with each multitrack tape machine that made it's way out the door. This would be a several hour project (or a full day++ if a new out of the box 24 track machine) requiring the use of several thousands of dollars worth of test equipment to do the process and properly document what had been done. In this case I think they are simply charging the $150 for delivery and hauling it from the truck to the house. What does a pro ISF calibration cost for one of these things?


----------



## hakaveli (Jan 24, 2007)

an ISF calibration will do you wonders and many will tell you to get one done if youre spending a lot of money on a nice TV. this way, youre using your TV to its max potential. if theyre not talking about ISF calibration i would pick up the TV myself and avoid the shipping&calibration charge. ISF calibrations can be up to 200 dollars i hear.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

hakaveli said:


> an ISF calibration will do you wonders and many will tell you to get one done if youre spending a lot of money on a nice TV. this way, youre using your TV to its max potential. if theyre not talking about ISF calibration i would pick up the TV myself and avoid the shipping&calibration charge. ISF calibrations can be up to 200 dollars i hear.


I assume this is what they are talking about when they say "calibration." What I would do is see if I could adjust it to my satisfaction myself, either by using HDNet's test pattern or a calibration DVD. If not, I might hire someone, but I have read bad things about the ability of CC's "Firedog" crew.

I have never felt the need to pay anyone to calibrate my two HDTVs, but an expert might look at them and feel differently! What really matters is that we, the viewers, are happy.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

cardoza1 said:


> I'm new to using HDTV technology and was told I had to have the TV callibrated and installed by Circuit City. Its a Samsung 40" LCD 1080p. They said the installation was going to take an hour and a half and the total price for installation, callibration and delivery is $250. (and I don't want it mounted and do not have a surround sound system) While I don't know anything about this process, my friend told me he could walk me through the right HDMI or component video connections over the phone. Is there more to the installation that would require this amount of time and money? I really appreciate any feedback you could give me. Thanks.


Calibration?? $250?? Are you kidding me?!? Why would someone pay $250 for someone else to install a TV?!? Shouldn't take more than 5~10 minutes to plug in the TV, hook up the HDMI cable, setup the TV to use the HDMI port, and maybe even set the clock and personalized audio/video settings.

I think 'calibration' is akin to an 'HDTV antenna'. A scam if you ask me.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

An ISF calibration by a trained professional with the proper equipment, would be worth $250 and more.

Circuit City's offer is a RIP OFF. They delivered and set mine up (Hitachi CRT) for free and I did the rest.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> An ISF calibration by a trained professional with the proper equipment, would be worth $250 and more.


To YOU it would be worth it. To many it would be worth it.

To many others, it would NOT be worth it.


----------

